# Heading Out This Week End



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Iam heading out this Friday for the last time this year before the tt goes to storage.I hope everthing goes well because I am still in alot of pain but I need a break from everything that has been going on the following weekend I get operated on. So Im going to have a great time this weekend anyway in pain.

Willie


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That's the stuff Willie. Go enjoy yourself and get your mind off it. Have fun

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good for you Willie









Don't let the pain get you down...You can always do what my DH did prior to his back surgery while camping, Just mix up a little concoction of Coronas and Vicodin...Works wonders!









"Just a spoonful of sugar makes the medicine go down, in the most delightful way"







*hiccup!*


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Good for you is right, a distraction(camping) is ALWAYS a good idea









Good Luck & Enjoy as much as you can.
Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Have a good trip Willie and listen to Dr. Skippershe.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm glad you decided to do this. You're going to be in pain wherever you are, you might as well have a small dose of pleasure to go with that huge dose of misery! Have a great time!!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Willie,

Hope you have a good trip.

You really need to join us at a rally............We have had 5 within 2 hours of you. Two in Maryland!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Have a great time Willie!

If it makes you feel better I'll be on the ground this weekend with the Boy Scouts.

I guess I'll make the chiropractor appointment for Monday morn.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time Willie
You deserve to get away and just relax for a bit

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the trip. Drink a beer for each one of us that reply this message and all over your troubles will disappear that night. You might have another problem in the morning, but nothing a few asprin can fix.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

campmg said:


> Have a great time Willie!
> 
> If it makes you feel better I'll be on the ground this weekend with the Boy Scouts.
> 
> I guess I'll make the chiropractor appointment for Monday morn.


I will have to take Dr.Skippershe orders. 
and I have camped for 2 weeks in October with Boy Scout sleeping on the ground not fun 
but it is for the boys

willie


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

You're an inspiration. A beautiful view or a warm campfire can take your mind off it all. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Enjoy









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now there's that Outbacker spirit! 
Big *Whoo Hoo!!!*
Have a great weekend, Willie!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

